# Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!



## Rossitc (11. April 2004)

Hallo Boardies,

ich denke, der Großteil aller Boardies ist auch der Meinung, dass Forellenpuffangeln eigentlich nichts mit ANGELN wie wir richtigen Angler es verstehen zu tun hat.
Würde mich über eure Postings freuen!!
Grüße & Petri Heil
Rossitc #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Ich wiederhole mich nur ungern, aber: "Wer von euch ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein...!"

Ich enthalte mich, leider wird diese Möglichkeit ja nicht geboten...

Denn es gibt auch sehr schöne und gute Forellenseen!!!

Aber nach dem Thraed mit den 62 Forellen hier im Board war so eine Umfrage hintendran ja zu erwarten...


----------



## Rossitc (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

@STEFFEN

offensichtlich ist Deine "Enthaltung" negtiv für die wahren Angler ausgefallen!!! :v


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Könnten wir dann auch noch ne Umfrage bzgl. C&R haben.
Und dann die "Welche Farbe ist die schönste"
Und "Welche Religion ist die einzig wirklich echt Richtige" wäre auch nicht verkehrt.

Just Monsters
Holger

P.S.


> ich denke, der Großteil aller Boardies ist auch der Meinung





> wir richtigen Angler





> negtiv für die wahren Angler


Derartige Killerphrasen sind für ne RICHTIGE (also repräsentative) Umfrage übrigens völlig unzulässig, da sie das Abstimmergebnis von vornherein in die gewünschte richtung beeinflussen.


----------



## Knobbes (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Also,
ich finde an Forellenpuffs zu angeln hat schon was mit angeln zu tun, wenn auch nicht im üblichen Sinnn.
Die Fische an den Forellenpuffs wurden eingesetzt zum Fang, nicht zur Vermehrung.Man muss ja Geld dafür bezahlen, das man dort Angeln kann. Also, machmal hat man Pech und fängt fast Garnix, Machmal hat man Glück und fängt absolut super.
Wenn man jetzt an einem Vereisgewässer fischt, darf man nur eine Bestimmte Anzahl von
Edelfischen mitnehmen.
Ich selbst fische manchmal auch im forellenpuff, aber auch  gern auf  Forellen im Vereinsgewässer.
Jeder Angler hat eben so seine Vorlieben.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Lenzibald (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Servus. So ganz versteh ich die Frage nicht. Was ist eigenlich ein richtiger Angler???? Der mit Wurm im Bach auf Forellen fischt, oder im Forellenpuff fast das gleiche macht, oder der Carphunter der mit Selbsthakmethode fischt auf seiner Liege pennt und vom Bissanzeiger geweckt wird, oder derjenige der mit Echolot und Elektromotor den ganzen See abgrast ob irgendwo ein Schwarm Fische ist, oder vieleicht die aus den Videos und aus der Werbung die an Gewässern fischen wo jeder Trottel fängt. Nur leider nicht jeder Fischen darf weil sonst wäre ja der Sinn der Karpfen oder Hechtprofis im Eimer. Mir ist es eigentlich egal ob ich ein richtiger Angler bin ich fische überall auf jede Fischart und fange eigentlich immer zu meiner zufriedenheit.


----------



## Knobbes (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

@Lenzibald,
jeder definiert wahrscheinlich einen richtigen Angler anderst.
Warum eigentlich?
Gruss knobbes


----------



## Lenzibald (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Servus. @Knobbes Für mich ist jeder ein richtiger Angler der sich an die Vorschriften hält die an dem Gewässer an dem er angelt zutreffen. Vom Sauberhalten und so weiter will ich gar nicht reden das ist selbstverständlich für mich. Wenn einer im Forellenpuff angelt und dort keine Fangbeschränkung ist so hat er das Recht sich mitzunehmen soviel er will uns Basta. Hat der Besitzer pech gehabt und mal nichts verdient. Ich hab mal an einem Teich gefischt da waren damals noch 20 Schilling zu bezahlen und jeder gefangene Fisch wurde nach gewicht abgerechnet haben super gefangen. Zwei jahre danach war ich wieder mal an dem Teich da wurden 100Schilling für die Tageskarte verlangt und man konnte sich 5 Edelfische mitnehmen, nur war leider nichts mit 5Fischen weil keiner mehr was gefangen hat grade mal ein paar mickrige Weißfische mehr war nicht mehr zu holen. Soviel zu den Teichbesitzern die Tageskarten ausgeben.


----------



## Knobbes (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Ich kann dir zwar zustimmen, Aber es gibt schon einen Unterschied zwischen Forellenpuff und Kilosee.
Grusss Knobbes


----------



## guifri (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

eine sehr polarisierenden umfrage, die m.e. auch bewusst so ausgewählt wurde...

@rossitc; deine meinung zum forellenpuff hast du schon mal heftig kund getan.

warum diese umfrage? nur um deine provokationen und meinungen erneut zu verbreiten?! lass es doch einfach gut sein...


----------



## marioschreiber (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Das provoziert nur wieder Streit.....da hab ich kein Bock auf !!!!


----------



## Mr. Lepo (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Ich habe mit ja gestimmt, weil die Fische im Forellenpuff ja auch erst an den Haken müssen. 
Du tust gerade so als wenn man jeden Tag mit mehreren Zentnern Fisch von dannen zieht. 
Auch im Forellepuff will der Fisch erst gefangen sein bevor er auf den Tisch landet. Frohe Ostern

Gruß Lepo


----------



## angeltreff (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Klasse, typischer Fall von Streit suchen. @ Rossitc, Dir sei Deine Meinung gegönnt, halte Dich ruhig für einen "wahren" Angler - lasse aber bitte die anderen, die anders als Du angeln, mit Deiner Voreingenommenheit in Ruhe.

Eine Bitte an alle: Diese Umfrage ist sehr provokant, um nicht zu sagen unverschämt. Bleibt locker und postet sachlich.


----------



## Marco O. (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Natürlich ist das richtiges Angeln  #:  #:  #:  #: 

Ich habe dort noch keinen gesehen, der dort versucht hat, die Fische mit der Hand oder mit Dynamit zu fangen. :q  :q  :q  :q  :q    

Bis Denne #h


----------



## hechtrudi (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

wie schon gesagt es gibt sehr schöne anlagen,in howe zum beispiel.so ein kleiner teich,und dan voll besetzt mit forellen,finde ich auch nicht grad der hit!!mechtersen!! #w 
aber wie gesagt, der vogel muss ja auch erst ma an den haken!!!!!da finde ich das mit den karpfenangeln,doch noch einige flossen schlechter, im karpfenzelt,auf einer karpfenliege,mit elektro karpfenbiss  :a anzeiger,sounderbox,selbsthak methode,aber muss jeder selber wissen #:


----------



## Der_Glücklose (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Hi  #h 

Der an dem von Hechtrudi genannten See nur irgendwo seine Rute reinhalten brauch und bis zum abwinken fängt den möchte ich sehen. 
Howersee glaubt mir bin da mehr als einmal als Schneider nach Hause gegangen, ach ja das liegt sicher daran das ich kein richtiger , echter, ordentlicher Angler bin dehnen würde das natürlich nicht passieren.

Zu dem ganzen Thema nur soviel , ich finds ziemlich daneben. Aber es gibt ja immer welche die sich für was besseres halten  #d


Mfg Der Glücklose  #h


----------



## HuchenAlex (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Ich hab keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Forellenseen, aber was sich hier an der Enns zu Saisonbeginn abspielt, ähnelt dem wohl einigermaßen.. da werden LKW - weise Regenbogenforellen in die Stauseen gekippt, die dann in Rekordthempo wieder rausgefangen werden.. Mir persönlich widerstrebt es, auf eben besetzte Zuchtforellen zu angeln, und der Anblick neon - schockgelben Teiges verursacht mir körperliche Schmerzen 
Daß die Fischerei an Forellenseen nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat, würd ich aber so nicht sagen.. so stark befischte Forellen wollen auch erst mal gefangen werden, nicht zu vergessen, daß eben nicht jeder Gelegenheit hat, in einem natürlichen Revier zu fischen.
Obs soviel erbaulicher ist, mit Wurm einen Bach zu befischen, wie Lenzi angemerkt hat, wo die Forellen alles gierig schlucken, was ihnen vor Maul kommt, bleibt auch für mich fraglich..
Wenn jemand an so einem See angelt und kräftig Forellen fängt, ist das sein gutes Recht, schließlich hat er ja dafür bezahlt und beangelt ja keinen Wildbestand, der sich selbst erhalten muß.. für mich persönlich wärs wohl nicht so das Wahre, aber das muß jeder für sich entscheiden..

Grüße aus Ösiland,
Alex


----------



## elefant (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Nun hatte ich mich gerade erst im Nachbarthread 'erleichtert' aber nun hier(auszugsweise) nochmal.
Jeder versteht evt. unter Forellenpuff was Anderes!-Sollte es noch mehr solcher(unten beschriebenen 'Anlagen' geben und sind solche gemeint,würde ich auch sagenas hat nix mit Angeln zu tun:
-----
Aber die absolute 'Krönung' war eine 'Anlage' in Meck-Pomm...
Ich wollte eigentlich mit meiner Frau mal zum Forellenfischen(wir machten Hechtangelurlaub in unserer alten Heimat) Ich fuhr auf den Parkplatz,von wo man einen guten Überblick über das Geschehen dort hatte.Mich 'erschüttert ' so schnell nix aber ich saß stocksteif im Auto,vergaß es auszumachen und die Kinnlade klappte mir 'runter!-Meine Frau sagte nur:Wir steigen hier nicht aus,oder?...
Wenn es eine Hölle für Forellen(und Angler!!!) gibt,dann war es da!Und wenn die Verfasser einiger der unpassend empfundenen Threads hier nur diese eine Anlage vor Augen haben.....-Ich könnte Ihnen nicht wiedersprechen!!! Aber ich glaube es ist wirklich die absolute Ausnahme(und auch gut möglich,daß dort zu gemacht worden ist aus tierschuzrechtlichen Gründen)
Beschreibungie "Anlage" bestand aus Erdwällen,zwischen denen Folie war mit etwas Wasser und Forellen.Die Gräben waren ca. 3-4m breit und 150m lang.Auf den Dämmen tummelten sich zahlreiche Menschen,die versuchten Forellen zu fangen und einige Schafe.Man versuchte die Forellen mit den Händen,mit Keschern und auch mit Angeln zu fangen.Was reichlich gelang! Und vor allem auch riesige Tiere dabei!(im Quellengrund gibt es sowas ab und zu auch mal...)Das "Beste" war der "Drill" der größten Forelle,die ich je sah an einer Brandungsrute!-Oma kescherte mit einem echt guten Karpfenkescher,welcher dann natürlich brach als Oma den Fisch 'rausheben wollte!Die Forelle schaffte es dann noch über den Damm in den nächsten Graben,nahm noch ein paar Montagen mit und wurde dann "gestrandet"....
Also:Wie gesagt:Wer so etwas meint mit Angelpuff,dem muß ich zustimmen,wenn er sagtas hat nix nit angeln zu tun.....
Gruß Martin
P.S.:Wollte dieses 'Erlebnis' schon lange mal poasten.Habe mich aber nie getraut-aber ich denke:hier passt es,mal als denkanstoß....


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Ich habe mich auf der "62er Seite" auch negativ zu dieser Art der Angelei ausgesprochen. Da es mir dort aber mehr um die Zahl und die Art der Präsentation ging,
hier meine Meinung zu den Puffs:
Es geschieht mit Angelgeräten, wie auch in natürlichen Gewässern, also ist es angeln.
Es ist für mich aber nicht waidmännisch, da es sich nicht um Fische mit natürlichem
Verhalten handelt. Diese Fische sind Mastfische und auf Futteraufnahme vom Menschen geprägt. Sie haben keinen natürlichen Lebensrhytmus und können nicht ausweichen.
Diese Art von Anlagen ist reiner Kommerz und der Fisch verkommt zur Handelsware und zum Sportgerät.
Diese Anlage öffnen sich jedem. Es ist keine vorherige Beschäftigung mit der Natur und der Kreatur Fisch notwendig. Genauso ist das zu erwartende Verhalten gegenüber dem Fisch.
Natürlich entsteht auch hier schnell ein gewisser Kreis von "Spezialisten", die sich der
entarteten Kreatur anpassen und seine Methoden anpaßt. Soweit der Negativbereich.
Für viele ist es aber auch die einzige Möglichkeit, einmal Fische zu fangen, die man einfach verwerten kann. Viele möchten auch mal eine Forelle fangen, die es an ihren eigenen Gewässern nicht gibt.
Ich habe keine Probleme mit Leuten, die es in Puffs treiben. Ich beteilige mich aber nicht daran und möchte die Diskussionen, die daran entstehen, nicht unter dem Thema
"angeln im allgemeinen" betreiben. Ich halte es für ungerecht, wenn sich dann die "Nicht-puff-angelnden" den für mich berechtigten Argumenten der Gegner ausgesetzt sehen, die diese Diskussion auf das Angeln allgemein ausdehnen.

Hat übrigens schon mal einer von Jägern gehört, die ihre Hirsche in Gattern schießen???


----------



## Franky (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Moin...
Richtig - falsch, ordentlich - außerordentlich, wahr - unwahr, echt und unecht, ordnungsgemäß - unordnungsgenmäß...  :c 
Ich dachte, dass wir alle Angler hier sind!!!  #y 
Es gab mal einen Kaiser, der das Sprichwort prägte: "Jeder soll nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden!"  #h 
Wenn man sich ein klitzekleinwenig dran halten würde und nicht jedesmal den schon von mir im "Nachbarthread" angedachten Holzhammer rausholt, würde man sich sicher entspannter über jegliches Thema unterhalten können!!!
Kurz fürs "Thema": JEDER, der sich mit son Stock, Schnur und Köder ans Wasser hockt, ist für mich ein Angler! Ob es sich um eine der folgenden Spezis handelt, ist mir dabei erstmal vollkommen latte:
Spinnangler, Stippangler, Kochtopfangler, Nachtangler,  Karpfenangler, Sitzangler, Posenangler, Meeresangler, Vor-der-Frau-Ruhe-brauch-Angler, Kleinfischangler, Nachttopfangler...  :q 
Toleranz ist da  vielleicht nicht das richtige Wort für, sondern eher gegenseitiger  #r !
Und nu seid mal wieder ein wenig "lieb" zueinander!  #g


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*



> Hat übrigens schon mal einer von Jägern gehört, die ihre Hirsche in Gattern schießen???


Ja, gibts.

Davon ab: Was solls, jeder darf und soll doch angeln wo und wie er es für richtig hält, solange er sich an die jeweiligen Bestimmungen hält. 

Mein Ding ist das Forellensee - Angeln nicht, aber ich war mal mit einem "Profi" unterwegs und hab mir das angeguckt.

Und da ist es wie beim "normalen" Angeln auch: Der eine kanns, der andere nicht. 

Wer allerdings schon mal "wild" aufgewachsene Forellen gegessen hat, wird nicht (mehr) viel Lust auf "Mastfisch" haben.



> Diese Anlage öffnen sich jedem. Es ist keine vorherige Beschäftigung mit der Natur und der Kreatur Fisch notwendig. Genauso ist das zu erwartende Verhalten gegenüber dem Fisch.



Heikler Punkt, weil die Rechtslage eigentlich klar ist: Man braucht einen Jahresfischereischein (ist, soweit ich weiss, in jedem Bundesland so, kann mich da aber auch täuschen).

Allerdings habe ich noch nie gehört, dass das auch mal von der Polizei überprüft wurde.

Ich denke auch, dass die Anlagen sehr unterschiedlich sind. Vom Miniteich zum "Kilo - Angeln" bis zu grossen Seen mit Mischbesatz, vom "verwahrlosten Zustand" bis zum "Edelambiente" ist da ja eigentlich so ziemlich alles vertreten.

Das Schöne: Es wird keiner gewzungen an solchen Anlagen zu fischen.

PS: Lasst bitte die Diskussion nicht ausarten!!


----------



## Forellenudo (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

@Franky und @Thomas

Ihr habt alles gesagt  #6 dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Samyber (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Warscheinlich müssen alle richtigen Angler folgende Kriterien erfüllen:



> Catch & Release Gegner!!!!
> Mitglied des FC Bayern München.
> FC Bayern Forever No.1!!!!



Dann gehöre wohl nicht zu den richtigen Anglern !!! #q  #q  #q


----------



## Franky (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

@ Thomas:
Jo - Jahresfischereischein ist "Pflicht" und wird sogar ab und an gefordert... Ich war ziemlich genau vor einem Jahr zuletzt (davor 5 oder 7 Jahre her) an einer solchen "0815-Anlage" und wurde aufgefordert den Schein zu zeigen.
Den Besuch in einem "Edelbordell" :q (Kreideseehemmoor) kann ich nicht als solche werten - allein schon wegen der Größe, des Angeldrucks, des Besatzes und der Tagespreise wegen...:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*



> Mitglied des FC Bayern München.
> FC Bayern Forever No.1!!!!


Lieber Samyber, das sehe ich aber ganz anders))


----------



## mot67 (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

puffangelei ist auch nicht (mehr) meine angelei, aber warum sollte es kein "richtiges" angeln sein, wenn man sich waidgerecht verhält?
stinte reissen oder die rute in herings- und makrelenschwärmen hoch und runter zu heben ist für mich eher keine "richtige" angelei.


----------



## Forellenudo (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Bei den meisten Anlagen bei uns muß man mittlerweile den Schein vorzeigen,aber nur aus dem Grund,das man Herr über unseren Osteuropäischen Angler wird,die keinen schein haben und mit waitgerechtem verhalten nicht viel zu tun haben,es sind aber zum Glück nicht alle so.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Jan74 (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

@ Rossitc

Wenn du dich zum einzige wahren Angelmessias zählst der uns den tiefern Sinn des Angelns vermitteln soll, dann gefällt mir zwar das Angeln am Forellensee persönlich immer noch nicht, aber dann zähl ich mich ab sofort nicht mehr zu den wahren Anglern. Tut mir leid, aber ich will nicht so werden wie du bist.

Angeln hat für mich was mit innerer Ruhe und Ausgeglichenheit zu tun, die dir ganz eindeutig fehlt. Da du scheinbar nur auf Streit aus bist. Als Fliegenfischer wird mir häufig Arroganz vorgeworfen, aber was du hier an den Tag legst, spottet jeder Beschreibung. Warum angelst du?? eil so verbissen wie du das ganze hier siehst, kann es dir kein Gramm Spaß machen. 

Meiner Meinung nach als "Angler", ist Toleranz in unserer heutigen Zeit, eine der wichtigsten *menschlichen* Eigenschaften. Und Toleranz muss ich dir leider Absprechen.

Schade das einem genau solche Sticheleien den Spaß am Angelboard versauen!!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Forellenudo (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

@Jan
Du sprichst mir und auch vielen anderen,aus der Seele #6 

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## rob (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

ähhh gehts doch alle wieder einmal fischen...na wie wäre das?:m
ich geh jetzt auch,wie all die letzten tage.da war ich einmal mit der fliege los,dann mit der feeder mit wurm ,morgen werd ich mit dem boot rausfahren und heute werd ich mich ganz dumm vor meine elektronischen bissanzeiger werfen,im regen mein zelt aufbauen,mich auf meine super gemütliche markenliege werfen und meine karpfen wohlgebettet erwarten mit blick auf den regen der auf den see aufschlägt.
das macht mich glücklich:m


----------



## powermike1977 (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

frohe ostern!
also das ist der laecherlichste thread ever! 
@geraetefetichist: genau richtige antwort, die einzige religion, das einzig wahre auto, der richtige angler-lasst angler angeln wo sie angeln wollen!
@angeltreff: sehe ich genau so!
eigentlich wortverschwendung-es lebe der einzig echte angler!


----------



## schroe (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Hi,
die Art der Umfrage finde ich schon so penetrant, dass ich mich eigentlich garnicht entscheiden mag.   

Ich denke, es handelt sich um eine hochspezialisierte Form des Angelns, mit zumeist anderer Intention als der "reinen" Freude an der Natur.
Geschadet wird an diesen Teichen wohl auch niemandem. Im Gegenteil. Sie bieten ein hervorragendes Refugium auch für Angler, die an Naturgewässern großen Schaden anrichten würden.
Ich plädiere sogar für die Errichtung von zusätzlichen Hecht, Karpfen und Zanderpuffs.
Jeder der Fisch braucht, muß ihn nicht zwangsläufig teuer erstehen oder mit seinem Trachten ein u.U. fragiles Gleichgewicht ins wanken bringen.
Dem Wünschen wird mit dem Betreiben von "Puffs" Rechnung getragen.
Da gibts kein "wahr" oder "unwahr".

Ich möchte ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass ich damit nicht dem Forellenpuffgänger eine Verursachung von "Schäden" unterstelle. 
Nur, gehe ich in einen "Puff", habe ich Absichten. Diese unterscheiden sich dann sicherlich von denen, die bspw. ein Fliegenfischer an irgendeiner Aue hat. Somit unterscheidet sich auch das legitime Verhalten.


----------



## powermike1977 (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

dachte die absicht eines anglers ist es, n fisch zu angeln....


----------



## havkat (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Moin!

Ein Abstimmung so nötig wie ein Loch im Kopf. 
Aufgrund der Polarisierung (Einleitungsposting) unfair.
Deshalb kein Klick von mir.

What´s the deal?

Einteilung der angelnden Zunft in "rutenschwingenden Pöbel" und "edlen Sportfischer"?

Oder watt?


----------



## schroe (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Ach so, bevor es so ausgelegt werden sollte, mein Posting soll keine Unterschiede in der Wertigkeit der Methode darstellen. 
Beides ist IMHO Angeln, hat beides seine Berchtigung und kann beides ins "Fragwürdige" gestellt werden. Argumente finden sich erfahrungsgemäß für/gegen beides.
Aber es bleibt ein Unterschied. Jedoch nicht in der Frage, ob es "wahres" Angeln ist oder nicht.


----------



## Theoceanisbig (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*



> Ein Abstimmung so nötig wie ein Loch im Kopf.



Da ist was dran...

Wobei das besagte Loch den Vorteil hat, dass hinterher gleich Ruhe ist. Ganz im Gegensatz zu dieser "Umfrage". Da sprudelt es gleich wieder ganz gewaltig.

Einen herzlichen Dank an die edlen Herrenfischer, Naturburschen und Euch, die letzten echten Männer: Schön, dass jetzt endlich jeder weiß, wo er hingehört. War ja lange genug Ruhe.

Ich war übrigens noch nie im Puff. Wüsste auch nicht wieso. Ich werde mir aber jede abfällige Bemerkung über solche Dinge - von denen ich nix verstehe - verkneifen. Der alte Fritz hatte schon Recht.


----------



## schroe (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Und weils so schön sprudelt, bist du mit dem alten Fritz gleich dabei.  (Scherz)


----------



## hechtrudi (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

glückloser!fahr nach mechtersen,mach ein haken an deine schnur,und du fängst forellen,nur es ist eben da kein richtiges angeln,kannst dein angelnachbar auf der gegenüberliegende seite die hand geben,so klein ist der see,zu howe,der see ist auch sehr gross,gibt viele die da schneider weggehen!das ist ja das schöne an den see,er unterscheidet sich deutlich von den anderen!!!! :a


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Ich hatte als erster auf diesen Thraed geantwortet und hab promt einenin die Fresse gekriegt vom Ersteller des Threads, ich bekam eine Antwort, die mich im negativen Licht dastehen läßt auch wenn ich es nict so gemeint hatte, jetzt ist schluß mit der Scheisse, endgültig!!

Mir gehen die ewigen Anfragen bezüglich Forellenpuffs auch auf den geist und gehören meiner meinung nach in ein eigenes Thema, dann begegnet man sich nicht mehr so oft und rasselt nicht aneinander!!

@rosstic:
Zu Deiner Info, ich war seit 15 Jahren an keinem Forellenpuff mehr und muß mir sowas nicht von Dir sagen lassen!!!

FROHE OSTERN!!!


----------



## Fishkopping (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Hi...

Ich finde Forellenpuffangeln zwar nicht gut, finde es aber nicht schlimm wenn man dort angelt. Allerdings ist das Angeln natürlich tausendmal weniger spannend als an einem richtigen Gewässer, aus diesem Grund habe ich für "Nein" gestimmt.


----------



## duck_68 (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Eine Umfrage so sinnlos wie ein Kropf - Frohe Ostern - 

Angeln kann man auch ohne Umfragen!!


----------



## Sockeye (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

;+  Hmm... ich kapier leider nicht so ganz was ein Angel-Puff ist. Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe ist es doch ein Gewässer mit Fischbesatz oder nicht?

D.h. Jedes Angelvereinsmitglied, das am Vereinsgewässer mit Besatz fischt, ist ein Puff-Angler, ob der Fisch jetzt vor einem Tag oder vor 4 Jahren eingesetzt wurde, ist doch unerheblich.....

D.h. 95% der Boardies sind keine "echten" Angler, sondern nur Puffgänger. Mit dieser Aussage darf sich der Urheber dieses Threads nicht über den Gegenwind wundern....

Naja, kann mir egal sein am Kenai ist der Fischbesatz strengstens verboten.. :q


----------



## luigi (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

hallo,
die lust zum be- und verurteilen scheint hier sehr ausgeprägt zu sein und große energie zu wecken. dazu fällt mir ein spruch ein, den ich heute morgen auf meiner klopapierrolle gelesen habe: "regeln bewirken weniger als erfahrungen" (oder so ähnlich)
frohe ostern, luigi


----------



## löti (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

grundsätzlich finde ich es ja traurig, das man sich hier immer wieder so an die gurgel geht. habe ich doch das anglerboard als eine tolle einrichtung kennengelernt, wo sich interessensgleiche leute helfen und erfahrungen austauschen! und solche themen, die absichlich nur den streit schüren, finde ich nicht richtig!

normalerweise halte ich mich mit dem posten immer etwas zurück, weil ich versuche auch etwas sinnvolles beizutragen ... aber hier werde ich es nach langem überlegen tun!

ich angle schon, seit ich 6 jahre alt bin, und das sind jetzt schon 25 jahre. ich war in dieser zeit nicht einmal am forellenpuff und sehe für mich keine herausforderung. aber ich hatte halt mehr möglichkeiten. bei meinem elternhaus ist ein grösserer teich, wo ich meine erfahrungen sammeln konnte. bin in den ferien oft tagelang dort gesessen, ohne auch nur einen zupfer zu haben. 

aber nicht alle haben diese möglichkeiten! und es gibt jungangler, die auch mal ein erfolgserlebnis brauchen! ausserdem gibt es auch - wie schon beschrieben - verschiedene anlagen, und man hat auf keinem fall "fischgarantie".

was mich viel mehr stört, ist wenn der müll der angler überall rumliegt! das finde ich richtig zum  :v . 

da rede ich von bei uns so überfischten gewässern wie die donau. da hast du 0-10% fangaussichten -> da kann keiner mehr sagen, das da nicht die liebe zur natur überwiegt. und dann kommt man sich an den viel befischten stellen vor, wie auf einer müllhalde  :e 

*dagegen ist doch das thema, das hier die wogen hochschnallen lässt, gerade zu lächerlich!*

grüsse aus dem ösiland


----------



## RaEma (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Tach auch!
man muss ja mitllerweile ziemlich vorsichtig sein mit dem was man sagt... ;-)

Ich sag dazu nur so viel:
auch meine kleine Schwester könnte eine Rute 1m weit ausschmeißen und das Vorfach mit irgendeinem Knoten an die Hauptschnur binden und dabei ne´30er fangen (wird natürlich nur in wenigen Puffs vorkommen).

Frage: Ist meine Schwester nun Angler oder nicht? 

Beim Karpfenangeln mit ner Selbsthakmontage oder beim Makrelenangeln muss immerhin noch der Angelplatz, beste Zeit und Köder gefunden werden, was beim klassischen Puffischen (alle 30min ein Fisch) wohl nicht umbedingt nötigt ist. 
Ein gewisses Grundwissen ist deshalb unerlässlich.

Na ja, trotzdem sollten Forellenseeangler voll akzeptiert und anerkannt werden, solange seriös gefischt wird. Viele Leute haben ja keine andere Möglichkeit anders dem schönsten Hobby seit Menschengedenken nachzugehen. 
Außerdem haben Viele diese Art des Fischens richtig perfektioniert und gehen genau so proffesionell  wie die "richtigen" Angler (nicht falsch verstehen) an die Pirsch.


Aufgrund der wiederholt einkehrenden Streitigkeiten plädiere auch ich nochmal für eine kleine Aufteilung des Raubfischs Forums. Solche Threads bekommen die User, die nichts vom Puff-Fischen wissen wollen, einfach nicht mehr mit...

In dem Sinn wünsch ich noch 1,5 schöne Ostertage ohne Zank und Streit ;-),

>>RaEma<<


----------



## Jan J. (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Diese Umfrage ist sinnlos, weil die Frage falsch gestellt ist. Die Frage ist falsch gestellt, weil der Begriff des "Richtigen Angelns" nicht definiert und auch kaum definierbar ist. Unter "Richtigem Angeln" kann man alles mögliche verstehen (wie auch unter "Richtigem Fahrradfahren" oder "Richtigem Fußballspielen").

Sich sachlich darüber auszutauschen, was einem beim Angeln wichtig ist (Chance auf Masse, Chance auf Klasse, Chance auf frischen Fisch für den Tisch, Naturerlebnis, Herausforderung, Ruhe etc.) und was bzw. was nicht man für waidmännisch hält (Massenfänge, Verwertung, Catch & Release etc.) und wie man dann unter diesen Gesichtspunkten persönlich zur Puffangelei steht, mag interessant sein. Aber die hier gestellte suggestive Frage mit bloßer Ja/Nein-Option ist so unproduktiv wie die Frage, ob F....n im ("richtigen" ) Puff "richtiges F....n" ist. Irgendwie ja und irgendwie nein.

Es fällt mir immer ein bißchen schwer, nachzuvollziehen, warum sich die Gemüter bei Themen wie Put & Take oder Catch & Release oder High-Tech-Angeln etc. so arg erhitzen, und daß dabei immer gleich so inflationär ge- :v wird... Liegt es nicht auf der Hand, daß es bei diesen Fragen jeweils gute Argumente für beide Seiten gibt und die eigene Meinung letztlich davon abhängt, wie man die verschiedenen Argumente gewichtet? Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will hier nicht die universale Gleichgültigkeit predigen. Natürlich gibt es Praktiken, über die ich mich aufrege, z.B. Massenschlachtung ohne Verwertung oder grobes Ignorieren von Schonmaßen und -zeiten oder Reißen oder Dynamitfischen im Vereinsgewässer, wobei es bei diesen Themen nicht zufällig kaum Meinungsverschiedenheiten gibt. Ob aber nun jemand gerne in Forellenpuffs angelt oder nicht bzw. ob jemand alle seine Fische zur Verwertung mitnimmt (gegeben er hält sich an die Spielregeln) oder alle nach dem Fotografieren zurücksetzt, darüber kann ich mich nicht aufregen.

Was mir speziell zur Puffangelei einfällt (sicher gibt's noch mehr Punkte):
1. Natürlich gilt auch im Puff: Man muß (normalerweise) schon was können, um (gut) zu fangen. Zwar sind die Fangchancen sicher insgesamt höher als am Wildbach, aber es ist schlichtweg falsch, daß der Forellenfang im Puff anglerisch anspruchslos sei. 
2. Da die Fangchancen insgesamt meist höher sind als anderswo, können auch Anfänger mit dem ermutigenden Erfolgserlebnis rechnen, mal überhaupt etwas zu fangen (wenn auch natürlich weniger als die Spezis). 
3. Der Puff ist eine der besten Adressen, um sich mit delikatem Speisefisch in zufriedenstellender Menge einzudecken, ohne dem Bestand eines Gewässers zu schaden.
4. Es mag einem zwar pervers vorkommen, Fische nur zu dem Zweck einzusetzen, daß sie (oftmals kurz darauf) wieder heraufgefangen werden. Andererseits ist der Unterschied zu Vereinsgewässern, deren Bestand ohne Besatz zusammenbrechen würde, wohl nur ein gradueller.
5. Der Trubel, die Drängelei, das "Oh Du fängst so gut - da muß ich meinen Köder doch mal 10 cm neben Deinen werfen - oh, sorry, jetzt hänge ich bei Dir drin" kann einem den Angeltag komplett vermiesen.  
6. Ich persönlich fange lieber drei Bachforellen mit der Fliegenrute am Wildbach als dreißig Regenbogenforellen auf Trout Bait im Puff. Andererseits fange ich lieber drei Forellen im Puff als keine im Wildbach. Und lieber einen guten Hecht als hundert gute Heringe. Und, und, und...

Amen   
Jan


----------



## Fishkopping (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Da stimme ich dem Jan vollkommen zu... ich finde die Diskussion ist sowieso sinnlos... Was bringt das... Jeder macht das was er für richtig hält... Solang alles legal ist, ist es in Ordnung. Solange Vernunft eine Rolle spielt ist meiner Meinung nach alles okay. Also erfreut euch dem Osterfest... Forellenpuff hin oder her.


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

@HECHTRUDI: Der pinke hase auf dem bild ist echt GÖTTLICH, super!!!
@all: Nun, die Frage klingt sehr delikat, da kann man  sich mit unüberlegten Äußerungen schon mal unbeliebt machen... Warum ist das Angeln im Forellenpuff richtiges Angeln? Nun, werfen wir doch mal einen Blick auf den spinnangler im Fluss: Er hat noich keinen so tollen Erfolg heute gehabt, und kramt in seiner köderkiste nach einem anderen köder, welcher ihm heute Erfolg bringen soll. Der angler am Forellensee wird wohl genauso handeln der spinnfischer am Fluss, wenn er nicht so fängt, wie er sich das vorstellt. Plötzlich, nach weiteren erfolglosen Stunden des Spinnfischers am Fluss erwägt er, die stelle zu wechseln: Ist heute vielleicht nicht doch der bacheinlauf besser als die Hafenmauer??? Der Forellenseeangler, auch schon am Rande der Verzweiflung, fragt sich ebenfalls: wäre es doch besser am Einlauf zu probieren statt am Mönch??? Siehe da, der Spinnangler erhält einen Biss und drillt aufgeregt den ersten fisch des Tages. mit strahlenden Augen und stolz begutachtet er den dicken barsch, der auf seinen köder hereinfiel. Voll zuversicht und zufriedenheit wagt er weitere Würfe, nachdem er den gefangenen barsch schnell in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt hat. Siehe da, auch unser Teichangler verzeichnet den ersten erfolg des Tages und keschert einen dicken Regenbogner. Mit glühenden Augen begutachtet er den Fisch und zeigt ihn stolz den anderen Anglern. auch dieser fisch wird getötet werden. Am Ende des erfolgreichen Tages lassen sich sowohl Fluss- als auch Puffangler den hart erarbeiteten Fang gut schmecken. Wer ist hier wohl kein "richtiger "angler???? Warum ist das Angeln im Forellenpuff richtiges Angeln???
Ich hoffe, jetzt wisst ihr die Antwort!!!
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Gerry (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Was ist das überhaupt für eine Frage ?
Wenn jemand in nen "richtigen" Puff geht, warum auch immer, und dort bezahlt ist das dann auch kein "richtiges" f.....?
Soweit meine Meinung und die Damen unten hab ich heute morgen GEANGELT im FORELLENPUFF !!! #:  #:  #:


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

@Gerry: schöne Fangstrecke hast du da hingelegt. Schön!!
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## bootsangler-b (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

lange hab ich über die frage nachgedacht...
und auch über die antwort, die ich geben will.
sowas richtiges fällt mir nicht ein...
ich angle zwar seit etwa 15 jahren nur im salzwasser und brauche sowas nicht, weil ich in natürlicher umgebung meinen fisch fange. aber wie fängt man in solchen anlagen (wirtschaftliche unternehmung, in der der fisch gegen ein entgelt zum fang freigegeben wird, egal ob gegen kilopreis, oder begrenzung der rutenzahl oder ob das alter der großtante zur preisbildung beiträgt) die forellen? durch radfahren, durch tauchen oder dadurch, dass man jemanden kennt, der weiß, was ikebana ist?
wer in solche anlagen gehen muss, weil in seinem nahen umfeld die natur tot ist, hat mein mitgefühl. ich hab es da besser. warum soll ich richten?
wenn der autor 62 forellen fängt, zu einem superpreis, WARUM nicht??? warum regen sich hier die "GUTMENSCHEN" auf. was ist da schlimm dran. er sagt, er könne sie verwerten. ist doch okay! viel spaß damit, beim räuchern usw... (acesal hilft am nächsten tag)
und was ist gegen das bild zu sagen? wenn ich meinen halbjahresvorrat heringe fange, sieht das etwas böser aus.
da ist ein grosser behaelter mit ca. 400 fischen drin.

bernd


----------



## marioschreiber (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Bei uns schien heute die Sonne !

Wie war das Wetter bei euch ?


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Hier hat auch die Sonne geschienen Mario, Gruß aus dem (jetzt dunklen aber den Tag über sonnigen) Enzheim nach Großenbrode


----------



## Case (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Hat geregnet heut morgen. Bin 5:30 an den Bach gefahren und hab 'ne neue Gewässerstrecke erkundet. Erstaunlich was für idyllische Plätzchen man doch mitten in der Stadt finden kann.

Case


----------



## marioschreiber (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Ich hab vorhin noch für zwei Stunden mit der Fliegenrute gewedelt.
Mefos hab ich nicht gesehen, aber viel frische Luft hab ich gehabt !


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Ich hab auch keinen Fisch gesehen, egal was macht das schon, war ein super Tag an der frischen Luft


----------



## Case (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Hab das Mittagessen für meine Schwiegereltern gefangen, und die Größte die ich in dem Bach je dran hatte verloren. 

Case


----------



## marioschreiber (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Schade, aber du bekommst sie noch ...!


----------



## marioschreiber (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

So....ich zieh mir jetzt fünf oder sechs Unterhosen an und lass meine Frau Eier suchen, is ja schliesslich Ostern !


----------



## guifri (11. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

mach´s ihr nicht so schwer, 2 unterhosen tun´s auch, sonst muss sie so lange suchen ;-)


----------



## guifri (12. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

so, heute nachmittag geht papa auch och mal angeln..

soll ja trocken bleiben..


----------



## elefant (12. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

....Und ich komme gerade von Arbeit- kann dann um 15Uhr nochmal arbeiten...
AAAber morgen angele ich meinen 1. Ostseefisch!- Versprochen!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (12. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Hallo Rossitc,

war vor einer Woche,3 Tage, an einem Forellensee in Dänemark (RIBE). Im Vorfeld habe ich doch einige EURO für Zubehör ausgegeben.
Habe in 3 Tagen leider nur 5 Forellen gefangen,obwohl ich mich wie ein "richtiger Angler" verhalten habe (getwistert, mit Wurm und Mais geangelt).
Bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen hat dort keiner im Übermaß gefangen. Die wenigen Ausnahmen haben auch mindestens 10 Std am Tag geschleppt.
Diverse andere "Angler" haben gemeckert und lautstark bemängelt, es wird zu wenig Fisch eingesetzt.

Hieraus könnte man die nächste Umfrage starten "Wird zuwenig eingesetzt,werden wir gezielt ausgenommen".

Hört man übrigens an vielen Forellenseen, aber immer von dem gleichen Typ
Mensch. Ich muß mindestens den Gegenwert meiner Angelkarte "rausziehen".

Ich hatte meine Familie dabei und wir haben viel Spaß gehabt und uns gut erholt, obwohl wir für Unterkunft und das Angeln ca. 500 Euro ausgegeben haben.Habe gerade überlegt, wieviele Forellen ich mir für ca 90 Euro hätte kaufen können!!!! Dann wäre ich aber kein richtiger Angler gewesen!!!!!!!!!.

Gehe übrigens auch Brandungs- und Raubfischangeln und bin der Meinung, dass ich ein richtiger Angler (am Forellensee) bin.

Gruß und noch einen schönen, letzten Ostertag.

Jonas (ralf)


----------



## duck_68 (12. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Die Sonne scheint die Mücken zwicken - Hohes Gras und nix zum lesen -

Ich mach mich jetzt auf die Socken die Forellen zu ärgern #: 
nich im Puff  :q  :q  sondern im Main :s  :s 

So long #h


----------



## Jan74 (12. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Ich geh jetzt trotz Sonne arbeiten. Is aber egal weil Feiertag ist und da gibt's 150% Zuschlag!


----------



## Sailfisch (12. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Also Sportsfreunde, um zum Thema zurückzukommen. Es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob man in einem Forellenpuff mal ratz fatz 20 Forellen fängt oder aber an einem schönen naturbelassenen Fließgewässer einen Tag verbringt und 2 o. 3 Forellen fängt. Ich selbst gehe nur noch in einen Forellenpuff, wenn ich dringend Forellen zum Räuchern benötige. 
Man sollte die Diskussion aber nicht so führen, als ob diejenigen die im Forellenpuff angeln, "schlechtere Menschen" sind. 
Angeln ist schließlich unser Hobby und dient der spaßigen Freizeitgestaltung. Wie dieser Spaß im Detail gestaltet wird, sollte jedem selbst überlassen werden.

Ich schließe mit einem freundlichen Petri


----------



## lector (12. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Laut Rossitc sind Forellensee "Angler" gar keine Angler !!! Bedankt euch also per pm bei Ihm Super Thema !


----------



## Fischbox (12. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

@ Mario  #6  #6 

So ein Dreckswetter! Bei uns regnet das, und dabei wollte ich heute eigentlich noch ein wenig den Hechtbestand in unseren Teichen regfulieren.


----------



## Case (12. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Wir haben Superwetter und mein Mirabellenbaum blüht wie noch nie. Die Bienen summen und bestäuben, und wenn ich wenigstens Einmal Glück hab kann ich mir im Herbst 10 Liter Mirabellenschnaps brennen lassen. Ansonsten häng ich über'm Gerlinger-Sonderheft und denk über eine DAM Green Cross Power nach.

Case


----------



## Knispel (12. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

was ich hier vermisse, denkt einmal an die älteren Sportsfreunde, welche nicht mehr so gut auf den Beinen sind. Auch Sportsfreunde, welche im Rollstuhl sitzen müssen, da bieten sich doch solche Anlagen quasi an, damit diese Menschen Ihren Sport noch ausüben können. Behindertenangelplätze hab ich bisher nur in den Niederlanden gesehen !

Rainer


----------



## Angel-Ralle (12. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Hi Rossitc,
ich denke, das auch ein Forellenpuff (wenn er richtig geführt wird) "guten" Angelsport für "wahre" Waidmänner bietet :g 
Begründung: 
1)Nicht jeder ist Vereinsmitglied und hat 20 km Forellenbach zur Verfügung .  
2) Nicht jeder hat die dicke Brieftasche um sich Wochen- oder Jahreskarten an Prviatstrecken an der Traun oder ähnlichem zu leisten
3) Neid und Mißgunst sind der Anfang allen Übels :e  :e  :e 

Ich habe es schon mal in irgendeinem anderen Thread geschrieben, ich halte es mit dem alten "Fridericus Rex" der da meinte, .... das jeder nach seiner Fason glücklich werden möge #4 

Bitte nicht immer die Glaubenskriege entfachen - jede Art hat ihre Berechtigung und ihre Zeit, auch wenn man es nicht für sich selber mag   

Petri & all times tight lines #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Moin Moin ,
ich bekenne mich . Ich war mit meiner Frau mal in einen Forellenpuff nähe Lütjenburg / Kühren, elefant kennt ihn bestimmt und hatte Glück . Meine Frau hat es so viel Spaß gemacht , das sie im Herbst darauf auf gleich die Sportfischerprüfung gemacht hat und sie auch bestanden hat . Der " Forellenpuff ist sehr in die Natur eingebettet und auch mit viel Schilf versehen wurden und ich finde ihn gut . Wenn jetzt einer meint ich bin kein richtiger Angler , dann bitte schön . Er darf mir gerne mal über die Schulter sehen wenn ich auf Mefo´s oder Dorsch angel oder auf Hecht .
Mir jedenfall konnte nichts bessere passieren als auf dieser Art von Anglen  meiner Frau und mir viel gemeinsame Zeit an der Ostsee zu schenken ohne Streß .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thorbi (12. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Scheiß Wetter draußen


----------



## Borgon (12. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Hauptsache gibt´s nicht noch ´ne Umfrage von Rossitc:"Kann man das was andere Vereine ausser meine Bayern zusammenspielen eigentlich richtiges Fussball nennen?" #y


----------



## arno (13. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

    ohne Worte


----------



## Jani Brandl (13. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Für mich ist Forellenpuffangeln schon angeln,solange man es nicht übertreibt und die Fische richtig und Fachgerecht behandelt.
Aber der größte Teil im Forellenpuff(zumindest,in denen die ich Kenne) sind Leute,die die Fische an Land ziehen und einfach verrecken lassen,und solche die einmal die Woche 60 -fische rausziehen,und dann verkaufen.
z.B.:Letztens ging ich nach dem Angeln ins cafe.Dann waren da welche,12 Leute,sie waren alle Besoffen,jeder hat 40 Fische gefangen,und sie haben Rumtelefoniert,und die Fische verkauft.Dann kamen 2 rein und haben gesagt:Wir haben das Soll erfüllt,Leute!50 Fische müssen wir für den XY räuchern,der zahlt 6€ pro Fisch!Sie hatten aber nur 3,50 pro Fisch bezahlt...
Das ist doch kein Angeln mehr,oder?
#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Warum regt ihr euch so auf?
Der Kollege hat hier ein Thema aufgenommen, welches in einem Thread davor aufkam. Wo ist das Problem? Es werden hier soviele inhaltslose Stellungnahme geschrieben, und niemand regt sich über den Schrott auf. Diese hier gestellte Frage hat soviele Argumente pro und kontra gebracht, das es sich wirklich lohnte, hier mal reinzusehen. Im Gegenteil übrigens zu den so viel gelobten Reiseberichten. Den Bericht dort lesen und schnell wieder raus. Da kommt dann sowieso nur noch Infoschrott.
....und wo steht, das man sich hier nur liebhaben darf und überhaupt nicht mal streiten sollte??? Gott, wär das langweilig.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (13. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Hi  #h 

@ Jani Brandl


> Aber der größte Teil im Forellenpuff sind Leute,die die Fische an Land ziehen und einfach verrecken lassen,und solche die einmal die Woche 60 -fische rausziehen,und dann verkaufen.Letztens ging ich nach dem Angeln ins cafe.Dann waren da welche,12 Leute,sie waren alle Besoffen,jeder hat 40 Fische gefangen,und sie haben Rumtelefoniert,und die Fische verkauft.Dann kamen 2 rein und haben gesagt:Wir haben das Soll erfüllt,Leute!50 Fische müssen wir für den XY räuchern,der zahlt 6€ pro Fisch!Sie hatten aber nur 3,50 pro Fisch bezahlt...
> Das ist doch kein Angeln mehr,oder?



:e Du willst doch hier wohl nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Darf ich Dich dran erinnern das Du selber in einem anderen Thread gepostet hast das Du an einem Tag 38 Stck. gefangen hast sicher bist Du dann bestimmt in die von Dir beschriebene Kneipe um die Forellen zu verscheuern und dich hinterher vom Geld zu betrinken, oder ?
Sorry, ich denke das hast Du sicher nicht gemacht aber siehts Du wie schnell das geht alle über einen Kamm zu scheren ?
Denk mal drüber nach  #t 
Also ich für meinen Teil gehe weder besoffen angeln noch hab ich je einen selbst gefangenen Fisch verkauft.
Die Experten die Du da beschreibst kennen wir sicher irgendwie alle aber das ist wohl ein anderes Thema aber solche Leute mit uns in einen Topf zu schmeißen  :e  :e  :e 
Was zuviel ist zuviel  #y 



Mfg Der Glücklose  #h


----------



## sebastian (13. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

So richtiges Angeln in der Wildnis ist es ja nicht aber in einigen Puffs sind die Forellen auch nicht ganz so dumm !


----------



## Pilkman (13. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

@ Rossitc

Laß es einfach.  #d #d #d 

@ Jani Brandl

Kleiner Rat: Verallgemeinerungen bringen hier nur Unfrieden. Überleg mal, bevor Du sowas schreibst. Forellenpuffangler saufen, verloddern die gefangenen Forellen und Ahnung haben sie auch keine. Aha. Schön zu wissen... #d #d #d

PS: Zum eigentlichen Thema hab ich zwar ´ne Meinung, aber die bezieht sich eher auf die Qualität des gefangenen Fisches. Geschmacklich sind freilebende Forellen und pelleternährte Zuchtforellen für mich nämlich ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Das Angeln an sich an hat an schönen Anlagen trotzdem genauso viel Reiz.


----------



## Lenzibald (13. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Servus.@Pilkman Damuß ich dir 100% recht gben so ne wilde Bachforelle kann man nicht mit ner Pelletgefütterten Zuchtforelle vergleichen. So eine Forellenzuchtanlage wo ich mal 50 Gefangen habe weils wirs zum grillen brauchten ist natürlich nicht das gelbe von Ei. 30 mal 40 meter glaskar da hast genau gesehen wo die Forellen sind. War aber absicht weil ma ja nach gefangenen kilo abgrechnet hat, und je mehr gefangen wurde desto mehr verdiente der Besitzer ja.


----------



## Jani Brandl (13. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Ich habe nix gegen Angeln im Forellensee.Ich Fische selbst dort,aber ich hatte mich vorher Falsch ausgedrücktas bezieht sich auf die Anlagen wo ich schon war!
Sorry wenn sich da jemand angesprochen fühlte,der Waidgerecht in Forellenseen angelt,und die Fische selber(!)verwerten kann#h


----------



## gerwinator (13. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

moin,
ich geb auch ma mein senf dazu 

also ich persönlich finde forellenpuffs ganz in ordnung, solange sie gut betrieben werden. ich find das auch deswegen toll, dass familien oder väter nur mit ihren söhnen mal nen netten tag am wasser verbringen können, ohne die fischereiprüfung zu machen (hat mein vater damals auch, also is er schuld das ich den angelvirus hab ).
außerdem geh ich selbst auch ein bis zweimal im jahr dorthin, weil mir selbstgeräucherte forellen einfach legger schmecken und ich meiner mama dann auch mal was gutes tun kann...

und das das nix mit angeln zu tun hat würd ich nich unterschreibn, denn auch am puff muss man wissen wie man angelt um nen fisch an die leine zu kriegen, zumindest an den teichen wo ich hingeh.

trotz alle dem angeln ich lieber an freien gewässern, da man (mit ausnahme ostsee) da schön seine ruhe hat und richtich schön entspannen kann. am puff is das denn doch immer so das man mindstens einen fisch kriegen möcte, da ich jka teuer geld für bezahlt hab(bei mir zumindest). aber wenn ich dann mal schneider bleibe setz ich mich nich in die kneipe und betrinkt mich, sondern freu mich das die forellen, die ich fang, nächstes mal 100g mehr wiegen 

gruss gerwinator


----------



## rainerle (14. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

ich hab die ganzen Beiträge nicht gelesen, also schonmal vorab "Asche auf mein Haupt", falls ich hier was poste, was schon mal gesagt wurde (muss man ja leider allmählich im voraus machen).

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen FoPu und Karpfenweiher, wo jedes Jahr besetzt wird?
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen FoPu und Forellenbach, wo jedes Jahr besetzt wird?
Wo fängt der "richtige" Angler an (bei der Stundenanzahl X am Wasser, bei dem Budget für Ausrüstung oder einfach nur am Spass haben beim Fischen)?

Ich finde es etwas befremdlich, dass ein anderer sich als "der einzig Wahre" bezeichnet. Aus solchen Äusserungen lässt sich eine gewisse Intolleranz ableiten.


----------



## rainerle (14. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

ich hab die ganzen Beiträge nicht gelesen, also schonmal vorab "Asche auf mein Haupt", falls ich hier was poste, was schon mal gesagt wurde (muss man ja leider allmählich im voraus machen).

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen FoPu und Karpfenweiher, wo jedes Jahr besetzt wird?
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen FoPu und Forellenbach, wo jedes Jahr besetzt wird?
Wo fängt der "richtige" Angler an (bei der Stundenanzahl X am Wasser, bei dem Budget für Ausrüstung oder einfach nur am Spass haben beim Fischen)?

Ich finde es etwas befremdlich, dass ein anderer sich als "der einzig Wahre" bezeichnet. Aus solchen Äusserungen lässt sich eine gewisse Intoleranz ableiten.

Anhang: jetzt hab ich doch mal alle Seiten überflogen und musste feststellen, dass Rossitc zwar viele Postings wollte, diese auch bekam, sich jedoch nicht allzusehr darüber zu freuen scheint (wie angekündigt). Ich denke es würde Dir gut zu Gesicht stehen, zu der allgemeinen Tendenz bei diesem Thread Stellung zu beziehen und Deine Aussagen evtl im Nachhinein zu relativieren (natürlich bitte nur, wenn wir Dich tatsächlich etwas überzeugen konnten).


----------



## soeketroete (14. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Ganz tolle Umfrage  
Hoffentlich verirren sich die ewig guten selbsternannten Tier- und Naturschützer nicht hierhin, um mitzubekommen, wei wir uns wegen der ewig gleichen Streitpunkte (Forellepuffs udn C&R) ständig gegenseitig an die Gurgel gehen... #u


----------



## Alexander2781 (14. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

@ rainerle

Du willst wissen, was der Unterschied zwischen einem Forellenpuff und einem "Forellenbach" ist? Das kann ich Dir sagen: In Forellenpuffs werden maßige Fische eingesetzt und "gemästet" mit Forellenfutter, in einen Bach werden Setzlinge eingesetzt mit ca. 10 - 15 cm.

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## uga (14. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

ich finde das jetzt gut ist .wir sollten ums nicht gegenseitig schlecht machen und das thema beenden.jedes mal dieses scheiß gelaber(SORRY,MUßTE SEIN).jeder sollte vor seiner eigenen tür fegen ,bevor er andere schlecht macht .angler sind angler ,der eine geht hier hin und der andere geht da hin,der eine fängt heringe der andere PUFF-FORELLEN,ist doch wurscht.shake hands und ein petri heil..........


----------



## Jani Brandl (14. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

@uga
Denke ich auch,der Streit bringt eh nix,ändern kann man nix,ausser die Stimmung hier!#h


----------



## MichaelB (14. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Moin,

solange es Besserwísser gibt, die meinen beurteilen zu können was allgeingültig richtig und falsch ist, wird es auch solch blödsinnigen Umfragen mit folgender unsachlicher Diskussion geben #u 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: vielleicht macht der Autor dieser Kurzgeschichte ja mal eine ähnlich sinnige Umfrage wie " Ist es sinnvoll, nach richtigem / nicht richtigem Angeln eine Umfrage zu erstellen? " #y


----------



## phill (15. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

sicher hat Karpfenangeln (Boilie-Ansitz) dann auch wenig mit Angeln zu tun ....tagelang Anfüttern.. Köder rein und die Gewohnheit der Fischchen ausnutzen (aber das zur Not auch im Dämmerschlaf: da Bissanzeiger ..piep..piep..pieeeeeeeep)

Das richtige Angeln findet doch nur in Kanada, bewaffnet mit Fliegenrute, zwischen Bären und Wölfen und natürlich ganz allein statt 

...tztz..was für eine komische Umfrage.....


----------



## sebastian (15. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Jeder soll seine Meinung haben und nicht mit anderen diskutieren, meistens kann man solche Leute nicht überzeugen aber eine Begründung zu seiner Meinung sollte man auch haben aber das muss dann jeder für sich entscheiden !


----------



## Patty (16. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Hechtrudi trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf! 
Ein ausgehobenes Loch auf irgendeinem Acker in den Morgens 50 Forellen geschmissen werden und die Abends, wenn sie keiner gefangen hat, mit dem Bauch nach oben schwimmen, an so einem Loch hat das ganze für meinen Geschmack auch nicht viel mit Angeln zu tun. 
Aber Seen wie Howe, Kroogaspe oder Kreuzkamp sind für mich keine Forellenpuffs. Ich habe an diesen Seen schon so manchen "richtigen Angler" schneider nach Hause gehen sehen. Ich denke spätestens dann sind wir wieder beim echten Angelsport angekommen!
Petri Heil und immer eine krumme Rute!


----------



## Brassenkönig (16. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Hallo Boardies,
für mich ist Angeln am Forellensee richtiges Angeln. Die Forellen müssen auch erst mal an den Haken kommen. Ich habe zwar erst 2 mal am Forellensee geangelt, aber ich habe dort trotzdem keine Forellen erwischt. Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung und diese sollte man jedem lassen. Ich finde diese Umfrage bescheuert, da fast nur Streit bei raus kommt  . Ich wünsche euch Petri Heil. Gruß Brassenkönig


----------



## angeltreff (16. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Mensch war das bei uns heute warm, richtig schönes Wetter.


----------



## Knobbes (16. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Geiles wetter heute, da hat man die Karpfen auf Sicht sehen können, leider nur einen Biss gehabt, und nicht rausgebracht.
Aber macht nix, wenn das Weter so bleibt, probier ich es morgen Nachmittag wieder.
Gruss knobbes


----------



## futzydc (16. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Hey Rossitc,

editiert von Franky] 

PS: solche Leute brauchen wir hier nicht und das muß auch deutlich gesagt werden auch wenn ich mir hiermit bestimmt ärger einhandel

Gruß Futzydc

Bitte unterlasst doch diese persönlichen Dinger!!! DANKE!


----------



## The_Duke (16. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Franzl...dann hoffe ich daß du viele von den Forellenschlampen in diesem tollen Forellenpuff aufs Kreuz legst.. :m
Sach mal...wo is das denn? Da zuckt doch gleich wieder mein Wurfarm...*seufz*


----------



## Lenzibald (17. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Servus. Mensch Franz das is ja kein Puff mehr das is ja ne ganze Bordellkette auf dem Foto.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

das ist mein Hausgewässer... 
Ich war gestern da... und heute auch fast den ganzen Tag.... es gibt (fast :q) nix schöneres als Samstagnachmittags mit einem Kumpel da zu sitzen, zu Angeln Fussball zu hören und ein Bierchen zu zwitschern.... 

Das Gewässer heisst Vils... es ist jedoch kein Forellenbach sondern ein ganz normales kleines Flüsschen! Meiner Meinung nach eines der letzten wirklich guten Reviere zum Angeln. Da gibts alles von Aal bis Zander... schaut mal hier, da hab ich mal im Winter ein paar Bilder geschossen: http://www.asamnet.de/~hollwefj/vils2003/allgemeines.htm

Und das allerbeste an dem Fluss ist, dass Angeldruck hier ein Fremdwort ist. Eine Statistik besagt, dass wir auf 6km Fluss + 2km Altwasser 0,5 Angler pro Tag am Wasser haben  , das liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass man da das Gewässer wirklich sehr sehr gut kennen muss um Erfolg zu haben.


----------



## Rausreißer (17. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Ich sach jetzt auch mal was dazu:
Ich finde es moralisch sch... wenn jemand hier im Board einen Tread aufmacht, über 3000 Hits hat und 101 Anworten hat und selber nur 2 Beitrage zum Thema bringt. Gerade zu so einem für die Öffentlichkeit wichtigen Thema solte man mal nachdenken was man da bringt.
Ich fange selber am liebsten meine Fische in Gewässern wo ich glaube das die Fische da auch reingehören. (ob die nun Allah da reingetan hat, oder Darwin doch recht hat, wer weiss?) Aber ich werde keinem dem Spaß am Angeln nehmen. 
Grüße  #h 
Gernot


----------



## Angel-Ralle (18. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Freunde,
nu lasst das mal gut sein, das Thema war von vornherein zum Streiten und zum Austausch von Garstigkeiten angelegt - auch solche I***** gibt es nun mal, die einem alles versauen wollen und bei keinem die rechte Freude aufkommen lassen wollen - die sind wie unsere Freunde von NA**, GR********, GR**** und natürlich nicht vergessen - PE**
Solche Leute sollte man, so man es kann ignorieren oder halt was anderes tun - aber das was ich tun täte kann ich leider nicht schreiben- weil strafbar. :e  :e  :e 

Allen anderen: Petri & all times tight lines :r


----------



## Forellenudo (18. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*



> Ich finde es moralisch sch... wenn jemand hier im Board einen Tread aufmacht, über 3000 Hits hat und 101 Anworten hat und selber nur 2 Beitrage zum Thema bringt.



Genau das ist es was ich immer gesagt habe,erst einen Threat aufmachen,bis sich die anderen fetzten,und dann schon leise den Rückzug antreten und das war nicht nur bei diesem Threat so.

Und es ist immer die gleiche Person.

Einfach ignorieren und lings liegen lassen und seine helfer ebenso

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Samyber (18. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

@Forellenudo

(ohne Kommentar)

 #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Liebe Gemeinde...  :g 

Können wir dieses leidliche Thema endlich mal schließen???  

Irgendwann muß mal Schluß sein, oder?


----------



## Forellenudo (18. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Bin ganz deiner Meinung #h 

Gruß Udo #u


----------



## Knobbes (18. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Recht haste Udo.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## JonasH (18. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

ANgeln is Angeln, egal wo!
Also hat es was mit angeln zu tun, Logisch?!


----------



## Forellenudo (18. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

@Knobbes

Dort wo du wohnst,ist das nicht ein bekannter Kurort?

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## powermike1977 (19. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

get up, stand up! stand up for your right!
get up, stand up! don't give up your fight!


----------



## Klaus-a. (19. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

@ Forellenudo!

 Du hast voll kommen recht mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  


Gruß
Klaus-a.


----------



## wildbootsman (19. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

In Puff gehen hat auch nichts mit Sex zu tun oder???


----------



## Achim_68 (19. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenpuffangeln hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun!*

Na dann mach ich das Ding mal zu, bevor hier die ersten Federhandschuhe an die Birne geschmissen werden!!!!


----------

